# Oreo has a baby buck



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Finally Oreo delivered a gorgeous baby buck at 6:40pm. His name is Noel. I am overly excited to say the least. I will post pictures later. I was going to sale him but not sure if I can. LOL! :clap:


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! Is he your first kid?


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

He is my first born here. I had to help her out a little. His head was out with his feet but they were stuck. So I had to pull a little on his feet and he just came right on out. He is hopping and playing in the pen with mommy this morning.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:stars: congrats!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats Jennifer  
How is momma Oreo doing ? What a handsome name for him too 
Cant wait to see pictures !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Mommy is great! She is such a good mommy!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh how precious!! Congratulations. And good job helping, too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

So cute


----------

